# Hadley Creek Outfitters-busted!?



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

johnhunter247 said:


> Lakosky didn’t have a buck tag, knew he didn’t have it and no one in his hunting party had one. There for he poached the deer. The law isn’t lenient for ignorance anyway. I know the actual real story from an extremely reliable source. He flat out broke the law and didn’t care. From what I found out he admitted he realized he didn’t have a tag after he got set up and by then it was too late and would have ruined his hunt so he decided to let it go because what were the chances of him shooting s deer on that night and he would buy it the next day. Story come from a higher up to my friend. But I call ******** on that one. I can’t say I have ever in my life left for a hunt and not known that I didn’t have a tag. If there wasn’t time he should have backed out and used that time to go buy a tag and waited to hunt until the next day. I thought he was a stand up guy too, couldn’t believe this until I talked to my source. He all what he is cracked up to be. He will do what he has to do in order to get film for a show. The pressure to get things on film to make money has to be very tough and exhausting. But how many of us break the law to make money? As far as I know just criminals. I’m disappointed because is this what our sport that we dearly love has come too? You guys can think what you want. But I know the truth behind what really went on and he stole a trophy buck from Iowa and it’s residents and got away with it because it got covered up quickly and tried to sweep it under the rug but someone in the dnr leaked the info to several people he knew would have a problem with what happened and he knew it would be tough for them to keep quiet. FYI, one of those guys is my source. If you guys don’t end up seeing some truths to this story coming to light in the future I would be quite shocked. When you take the oath of a dnr officer you swear to protect the wildlife. It didn’t happen in this case and the residents of Iowa were let down too. Myself I’m shocked nothing has come of it yet. If I was you I would take it with a grain of salt. For now anyway.


I wonder if you realize you are relying on secret, 2nd or even 3rd hand hearsay to judge the original subject's motivation and thought sequence?


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

jr28schalm said:


> I asked my self , we do


If I were you, I would question the source.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

mbrewer said:


> I wonder if you realize you are relying on secret, 2nd or even 3rd hand hearsay to judge the original subject's motivation and thought sequence?


It worked so well in Kindergarten.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

johnhunter247 said:


> I wanted to give Lakosky the benefit of doubt too because I always liked there show and they seem like very nice people on tv. But the info I got came from a very reliable source that has a very reputable contact in a high place. I would have zero reason to not believe him. I agree with your statement and normally take gossip with a grain of salt. But not this time because of the source. They tried to sweep this under the rug quickly and quietly. Im surprised we heard anything about this actually. If it wasn’t for a leak we wouldn’t have. But I’m thinking maybe we haven’t heard the last of this. There are a few people with some clout that are very unhappy that he got away with stealing a trophy class white tailed buck from the state of Iowa and the tax paying residents and got away with it. The whole situation stinks and the hot seat could get hotter for some people. After hearing the truth about the way the poaching incident actually went down the Iowa dnr failed miserably at following the law and handing out the consequences. The biggest problem is now the regular everyday person thinks he can poach a deer and if caught he can keep the deer, weapon, vehicle, etc. and only pay a $210 fine. I can’t tell you how many times in the last year I have heard angry residents state how they are going to disregard the law now because of this situation. It gets talked about quite a bit and very negatively. I hope that people are just blowing smoke and not going to stoop to Lakosky’s level. Lots of great people around the area.


enough with the "my sources say".. quit tap dancing around the subject, if you know what happened, spill the beans and tell us all.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Poppy we need the popcorn pic..lol


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Acts 11:7 said:


> You might want to brush up on your comprehensive reading. As stated in earlier posts, it is legal to buy tags for other people in Iowa. Relax


It is legal in Michigan too. My wife buys mine almost every year.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Acts 11:7 said:


> You might want to brush up on your comprehensive reading. As stated in earlier posts, it is legal to buy tags for other people in Iowa. Relax


Not in the least worked up. LOL Why are you defending this as just some sort of forgetful mistake. Comprehensive reading? Did you miss the comment on the ticket that said "purchased tag _after_ harvest". That is not legal no matter who buys them. SMH.



Wandering arrows said:


> Your still thinking he did not have a tag , being it was shot gun and he could party hunt , how do you know he didn't have one and he just decided to use a different one not to burn his own . Or maybe his camera guy or girl had one . Lots of things it could be , the thing he is guilty of from the way it sounds and reads is useing one he shouldnt have used
> But who knows


If it was a legal party hunt tag we would not be having this conversation. I don't know what exactly happened. Just commenting on the fact that he was cited for illegally taking a deer. It is indefensible IMO. Again, it states on the ticket "purchased tag after harvest" not accidentally used wrong tag. Did not mean to offend all the Lee and Tiffany fans.  :lol:


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Who's Lee Lakosky?


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

triplelunger said:


> Who's Lee Lakosky?


Slob hunter with a TV show. Rather irrelevant actually. It's Tiffany Lakosky that gave him his fame.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

I dont have any personal knowledge of the Lakoskey incident but I have lots of personal knowledge of Hadley Creek Outfitters shady and illegal activities, which is what the OP was referring to. 

Stacy Ward - owner of Hadley Creek is a crook - plain and simple. And his wife, Michele isnt any better in my opinion although I dont believe she had the numbers of convictions and civil litigation judgements against her that Stacy does. This is sll public records which can be found on the net through Pike Co, Il records. 

I personally know 3 former guides at HCO. I personally know other hunters who have had horrible experiences with them. I have talked via phone with other out-of-state hunters who have had to sue them and I personally had to hire an attorney to sue them to recover deposits for cancelled hunts for me and my wife. After paying the attorney feed there wasnt much of my money left but at leadt Stacy didnt get to keep it all. 

I could write a book about it but all you have to do is google outfitter reviews and public records in Pike and Adams counties and you will readily know why the Illinois DNR would target HCO for a sting operation.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Acts 11:7 said:


> I read all of the documents in post 6. I didn’t see anywhere where Lee said here he did not think he needed a tag. Here’s a thought, maybe he thought he had his tags, went out, killed the buck, and then had an oh crap moment when he realized he didn’t have the tag. Sent his mom to buy the tag and called in the harvest.
> 
> Why do so many on here want to jump right to the ultra negative? This isn’t Salem in the 18th century. Relax. Anyone seen a statement from Lee on the matter? He seems like a stand up guy to me. Probably made a stupid mistake.
> 
> ...


FYI... I have no disdain or jealousy for tv personalities. I love watching hunting shows. Besides what’s wrong with being a have not? The people that live around there are mostly happy and content in life. Definitely some of the nicest people you will ever meet. They just don’t like outsiders coming in and stealing there resources and getting away with it just rubs salt in the wound. No one likes a thief and definitely not when it happens to them! Look at all the complaints on here of stolen cameras and tree stands. No difference in someone stealing your camera and getting away with it or someone stealing your resource and getting away with it. Imagine someone stealing your camera and getting caught and then the cop writing him s $210 dollar ticket and telling you the victim sorry about your luck we gave him a ticket. That’s the end of it.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Dish7 said:


> For what ever reason, Mr. Lakosky thought he would get away with it. A mistake, yes. "Understandable mistake...no way in hell.


I'm highly entertained by your interpretation of post #6 as providing proof that Lakosky "thought he could get away with it." 

Jumping to conclusions about intent, based on incomplete information & hearsay, and then condemning the guy based on such a fragile "understanding," is irresponsible.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Whether Lakoskey did something or not (you can only find out if you have the secret decoder pin) this thread is about an outfitter in a different state.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

November Sunrise said:


> I'm highly entertained by your interpretation of post #6 as providing proof that Lakosky "thought he could get away with it."
> 
> Jumping to conclusions about intent, based on incomplete information & hearsay, and then condemning the guy based on such a fragile "understanding," is irresponsible.


If someone here did what he did, there would certainly be no mercy, and probably not from the DNR either. He got a ticket, so obviously there was a violation.

And Shemane is far hotter than Tiffany, and she's 20 yrs older!


----------



## Greatest hunter in world? (Apr 3, 2017)

RMH said:


> Careful November Sunrise, some of them fellows may lurk on this site. You could get small site chatter rolling around here if you're not careful.


Who's that? My guess is fairfax1.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

November Sunrise said:


> I'm highly entertained by your interpretation of post #6 as providing proof that Lakosky "thought he could get away with it."
> 
> Jumping to conclusions about intent, based on incomplete information & hearsay, and then condemning the guy based on such a fragile "understanding," is irresponsible.


I'm highly entertained by everyone's defense of this. If the info in post #6 is correct there is zero defense for this. If that citation which seems to be corroborated by a news paper law enforcement report and a blog article is accurate then it is not me who has the "fragile understanding". As far Lee thinking he could get away with it, come on NS. You are way smarter then to believe this guy went his stand not realizing that he not only did not have a tag but had not purchased one. What do you suppose the penalty for that same offense would be here in MI? I am not jumping to conclusions as I did not write him the ticket. The Iowa DNR did. Allegedly lol.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Dish7 said:


> I'm highly entertained by everyone's defense of this. If the info in post #6 is correct there is zero defense for this. If that citation which seems to be corroborated by a news paper law enforcement report and a blog article is accurate then it is not me who has the "fragile understanding". As far Lee thinking he could get away with it, come on NS. You are way smarter then to believe this guy went his stand not realizing that he not only did not have a tag but had not purchased one. What do you suppose the penalty for that same offense would be here in MI? I am not jumping to conclusions as I did not write him the ticket. The Iowa DNR did. Allegedly lol.


Party hunting is legal in Iowa during shotgun season, and it was during their 2nd shotgun season when the violation occurred.

Have you ever party hunted? I have years ago in WI. If you've filled your tag you can still hunt as long as someone in your party hunting the same property has a tag. When I party hunted I assumed the guy I was with had purchased a tag. If I were to have shot a deer, only for my friend to then realize he'd forgotten to buy a tag, I don't know how I would have handled it, but I know that I wouldn't have reported my friend for forgetting to buy a tag.

In the case of Lakosky it's entirely possible that a scenario such as the one above, or variations of it, is what took place.

Point is, you don't have any idea whether he intentionally set out to break the law, and intent is the only thing I'm interested in here.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll give an example of forgetting. We hunt 3 counties in MI. Each one requires a separate antlerless license and I've bought tags for five different youth hunters so far this season and so it can get a little complicated keeping track of who has what tags for what county.

This fall I mentored a new hunter whose dad died last year. I was convinced I had purchased an antlerless tag for him for Hillsdale County. When we recovered his first deer and I started looking for the antlerless tag I was chagrined to learn that he didn't have one for Hillsdale County. Now in that case it was no big deal because it was archery season and so we used one of his combo tags.

But if it would have been firearm season it would have been an example of an unlawful kill, even though I had absolutely zero intent to violate the law.

It's not at all unreasonable to think that Lakosky's mother in law was hunting with him under Iowa's party hunting rules and when it came time to tag his deer remembered that she'd had a senior moment and had forgotten to buy tags. I had a family member about a decade ago who didn't discover until week 2 of firearm season that the tags he remembered buying in the spring with his fishing license he never actually bought.

Point is, things happen, mistakes occur, people sometimes forget, and unless someone truly KNOWS another person's intent, they should refrain from impugning another person's character.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

November Sunrise said:


> Party hunting is legal in Iowa during shotgun season, and it was during their 2nd shotgun season when the violation occurred.
> 
> Have you ever party hunted? I have years ago in WI. If you've filled your tag you can still hunt as long as someone in your party hunting the same property has a tag. When I party hunted I assumed the guy I was with had purchased a tag. If I were to have shot a deer, only for my friend to then realize he'd forgotten to buy a tag, I don't know how I would have handled it, but I know that I wouldn't have reported my friend for forgetting to buy a tag.
> 
> ...


Nope never party hunted or ever will most likely. Has zero to do with buying a tag after killing an animal. But I'll remember this should I get questioned by a CO about a violation (which I won't). I'll just say sorry officer I forgot or my friend forgot to make sure I was legal before pulling the trigger or my dog ate my license. Or maybe just "I didn't mean to". All very credible defenses. LMAO.:lol:


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Dish7 said:


> Nope never party hunted over ever will most likely. Has zero to do with buying a tag after killing an animal. But I'll remember this should I get questioned by a CO about a violation (which I won't). I'll just say sorry officer I forgot or my friend forgot to make sure I was legal before pulling the trigger or my dog ate my license. Or maybe just "I didn't mean to". All very credible defenses. LMAO.:lol:


If a friend invites you to hunt their farm, before stepping foot on the property do you require them to show proof of ownership? 

Similarly, if you were party hunting with a family member in Iowa, and had no knowledge that the family member had forgotten to buy a tag until it came time to use their tag on the deer you shot, then how would you handle it? 

Would you turn the family member in for hunting without having purchased a tag? Would you consider yourself to have intentionally violated the law because you didn't physically check the family members tag before party hunting with them?


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

wildthing said:


> It is legal in Michigan too. My wife buys mine almost every year.



I believe you are wrong on this one.

I have seen retailers sell licenses when people aren't present.....but they aren't supposed to. You are supposed to be present and answer the questions in person. I have been denied more than once trying to buy them for my children when they weren't present. I was told it was against the law. They are supposed to ask you if the license is for you and you attest that you can legally buy the license. Not all retailers do this. Most just push then yes button and blow through the process. Funny thing is I hear people blasting Wal-Mart for screwing up the license selling process all the time. In my area they are the biggest sticklers and they follow the rules exactly. They absolutely won't sell a license if the buyer isn't present.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

November Sunrise said:


> If a friend invites you to hunt their farm, before stepping foot on the property do you require them to show proof of ownership?
> 
> Similarly, if you were party hunting with a family member in Iowa, and had no knowledge that the family member had forgotten to buy a tag until it came time to use their tag on the deer you shot, then how would you handle it?
> 
> Would you turn the family member in for hunting without having purchased a tag? Would you consider yourself to have intentionally violated the law because you didn't physically check the family members tag before party hunting with them?



.. and don't forget to check for bait when/where needed


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

DirtySteve said:


> *I believe you are wrong on this one.*
> 
> I have seen retailers sell licenses when people aren't present.....but they aren't supposed to. You are supposed to be present and answer the questions in person. I have been denied more than once trying to buy them for my children when they weren't present. I was told it was against the law. They are supposed to ask you if the license is for you and you attest that you can legally buy the license. Not all retailers do this. Most just push then yes button and blow through the process. Funny thing is I hear people blasting Wal-Mart for screwing up the license selling process all the time. In my area they are the biggest sticklers and they follow the rules exactly. They absolutely won't sell a license if the buyer isn't present.


Sorry Dirty Steve, but you are wrong on this one. As I mentioned, my wife has been purchasing my hunting, trapping, fishing, etc licenses for me for years. I am sitting here with a Michigan License agent at this moment and he confirmed that there is nothing inappropriate about it. FYI


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

DirtySteve said:


> I believe you are wrong on this one.
> 
> I have seen retailers sell licenses when people aren't present.....but they aren't supposed to. You are supposed to be present and answer the questions in person. I have been denied more than once trying to buy them for my children when they weren't present. I was told it was against the law. They are supposed to ask you if the license is for you and you attest that you can legally buy the license. Not all retailers do this. Most just push then yes button and blow through the process. Funny thing is I hear people blasting Wal-Mart for screwing up the license selling process all the time. In my area they are the biggest sticklers and they follow the rules exactly. They absolutely won't sell a license if the buyer isn't present.


Our local Walmart is the exact opposite. Four different times in the past few weeks I've stopped in - once to buy an antlerless tag for my 19 year old daughter (handed them her driver's license), two times to buy a license for one of my minor children (handed the clerk the kid's sports card), and once to buy a license for a minor child I'm mentoring (handed the clerk the kids sports card). 

For the past several years since licenses no longer need to be signed I've never had any issue buying tags for others at Walmart or other retailers.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

swampbuck said:


> If someone here did what he did, there would certainly be no mercy, and probably not from the DNR either. He got a ticket, so obviously there was a violation.
> 
> And Shemane is far hotter than Tiffany, and she's 20 yrs older!


When they were both 30 I may agree with you, but I gotta give the current hotness winner to Tiffany. They need to show another episode of her shooting Asian carp.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

November Sunrise said:


> If a friend invites you to hunt their farm, before stepping foot on the property do you require them to show proof of ownership?


Okay I'll bite lol. No I would probably not demand to see the deed LOL but if they were a friend I would know that they owned the place.



November Sunrise said:


> Similarly, if you were party hunting with a family member in Iowa, and had no knowledge that the family member had forgotten to buy a tag until it came time to use their tag on the deer you shot, then how would you handle it?


Would not have to handle it because yes I would insist on having a valid tag in my pocket.



November Sunrise said:


> Would you turn the family member in for hunting without having purchased a tag? Would you consider yourself to have intentionally violated the law because you didn't physically check the family members tag before party hunting with them?


Again not applicable because I would make sure everyone going afield was legal. Why is it so hard to follow game laws? I follow MDNR laws to a T. May not like all of them but that is the way it is. Did the same thing when elk hunting in Idaho many years ago, followed Idaho law. Same when I bow hunted in Illinois for several years, followed Illinois law. It is up to every hunter to make sure they are legal. If I "forget" or misunderstand a game law, it is on me and nobody else. None of your scenarios apply IMO to what is written on the Lakosky ticket. Purchased tag after harvest. This is a very interesting yet bewildering conversation to me. Your basic argument is that maybe Lee was unprepared or forgetful or misinformed while hunting one his farms (whether owned or leased) in the state he lives in while filming a tv show. Sorry just can't comprehend that.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Dish7 said:


> O This is a very interesting yet bewildering conversation to me. Your basic argument is that maybe Lee was unprepared or forgetful or misinformed while hunting one his farms (whether owned or leased) in the state he lives in while filming a tv show. Sorry just can'tcomprehend that.


The conversation is bewildering to you because you've failed to tone down your self-righteousness level to the point where you can consider the point I was making. As long as you consider yourself above making a mistake or forgetting to do something you should have done, you'll have difficulty grasping nuanced discussion.

As I've said numerous times and will finish with again, he was guilty of a game violation. Whether or not he was intentionally violating the law when he shot the deer is unknown, as there are multiple scenarios where it may have simply been an honest mistake.

Since his motive is unknown, it's irresponsible to denigrate his character. 

I've exhausted my interest in this thread and won't be checking back in again.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

wildthing said:


> Sorry Dirty Steve, but you are wrong on this one. As I mentioned, my wife has been purchasing my hunting, trapping, fishing, etc licenses for me for years. I am sitting here with a Michigan License agent at this moment and he confirmed that there is nothing inappropriate about it. FYI


I don't doubt that your wife has done it. Many license agents dont enforce the rules or are ignorant to them. 

What does your license agent do when the screen comes up with the question....do you attest that this license is for you and you are eligible to purchase this license? It would be pretty hard to answer that question if you are not present.

The old rule was you had to sign the license in front of them. They no longer require a signature and ask the question instead. Many don't do it though.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

November Sunrise said:


> The conversation is bewildering to you because you've failed to tone down your self-righteousness level to the point where you can consider the point I was making. As long as you consider yourself above making a mistake or forgetting to do something you should have done, you'll have difficulty grasping nuanced discussion.
> 
> As I've said numerous times and will finish with again, he was guilty of a game violation. Whether or not he was intentionally violating the law when he shot the deer is unknown, as there are multiple scenarios where it may have simply been an honest mistake.
> 
> ...


Self righteous? Because I don't ever want to be questioned about the legality of a buck I shot. Wow. I do not have any difficulty grasping hunting ethics. I don't know Lee Lokosky but he seems to be a bright well spoken guy. Very well may be a great guy with good character. Good people do stupid things. I don't believe he forgot anything. I make mistakes and forget things every day. I will not forget to buy a deer tag to hunt with however. Your right, I don't know when the deer was shot only that the Iowa DNR says *it was before he had a legal tag. *Why is that so hard for _you_ to grasp. If this was about some average Joe with an average looking wife who shot average deer you and most everyone else on MS would roast him. What's irresponsible is letting fanboyism sidetrack your common sense which you clearly have. Sorry to have, and not sure why, I touched such a nerve with you, wasn't my intent. Have a good Thanksgiving.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Chapter 5 from the license sellers handbook.....


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

The last line reads "by or for me with my ID and credentials". Looks like as long as someone is in possession of your credentials that they can purchase it in your behalf


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

jatc said:


> The last line reads "by or for me with my ID and credentials". Looks like as long as someone is in possession of your credentials that they can purchase it in your behalf


2 different agents in my area said it was illegal for them to sell me a license for my son when they are not present. Their reasoning....how can you answer a question that starts with " I attest" if you are not present?


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

DirtySteve said:


> 2 different agents in my area said it was illegal for them to sell me a license for my son when they are not present. Their reasoning....how can you answer a question that starts with " I attest" if you are not present?



I don't know man..... "or for me" but "I attest" does seem to contradict itself.

When you purchase on online, or at a license kiosk, they don't have a clue who you are purchasing the tag for though. I have NEVER been asked when buying one from a license agent either. In fact, until you put up that screenshot, i never knew that screen even existed when buying a tag at a store.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

X 2 - I have never been asked either. I am pretty sure the revenue from the sale is the most important consideration to the DNR


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

wildthing said:


> It is legal in Michigan too. My wife buys mine almost every year.


Thank god wildthing is back...We we're worried about brother...Welcome back..


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Its that time of the year sniper...i’m in da woods


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Like in our case it wouldn't be fair for my mom, she is 87 and nearly blind, to have to go out in person, in the middle of the night, to buy an emergency buck tag.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

November Sunrise said:


> I'll give an example of forgetting. We hunt 3 counties in MI. Each one requires a separate antlerless license and I've bought tags for five different youth hunters so far this season and so it can get a little complicated keeping track of who has what tags for what county.
> 
> This fall I mentored a new hunter whose dad died last year. I was convinced I had purchased an antlerless tag for him for Hillsdale County. When we recovered his first deer and I started looking for the antlerless tag I was chagrined to learn that he didn't have one for Hillsdale County. Now in that case it was no big deal because it was archery season and so we used one of his combo tags.
> 
> ...


This was best post common sense it,s not like he would be trying to save money or making that mistake on purpose


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

plugger said:


> Like in our case it wouldn't be fair for my mom, she is 87 and nearly blind, to have to go out in person, in the middle of the night, to buy an emergency buck tag.


:lol:


----------



## TheCrawdad (May 9, 2009)

So if my wife goes on the computer and gets my licenses on line, are they still valid? Come on people. Of course someone else can buy your licenses for you. Registrations for the boat too. They don't care who puts up the cash at the Sec of State either.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

wildthing said:


> X 2 - I have never been asked either. I am pretty sure the revenue from the sale is the most important consideration to the DNR


I agree it is rarely asked. Wal-Mart by me asks every time. Very few other places do. I think half the employees just go thru the motions and barley read what's on the screen. Bass pro shop was the other place where I have experienced them asking. The guy there also refused to sell me a license for my son without him present.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

DirtySteve said:


> I agree it is rarely asked. Wal-Mart by me asks every time. Very few other places do. I think half the employees just go thru the motions and barley read what's on the screen. Bass pro shop was the other place where I have experienced them asking. The guy there also refused to sell me a license for my son without him present.


I watched a guy today argue with the Walmart guy about free military licenses. The guy was in the reserves, Walmart guy insisted tags were full time active duty only. After a bunch of back and forth, they gave him the free tags. Base, combo and 5 antlerless. According to the DNR site, they do a "random audit". I hope this ahole comes up in the audit.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I would have to think that buying a tag after the fact shows a wee bit of disregard for the legal technicalities. If you plan on using someone else's tag you should at first make sure they have a tag. His life is hunting I am pretty sure he knew whether she had a tag before he shot the deer.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

November Sunrise said:


> I've exhausted my interest in this thread and won't be checking back in again.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1803709329692784


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

RMH said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1803709329692784


----------



## Duwammer (Dec 26, 2001)

I'm surprised the Outdoor Channel didn't treat Lee Lakosky like they did Chris Brackett.

But then again, if they start dropping every hunting celebrity for game violations they won't have a money making TV Channel.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

November Sunrise said:


> Party hunting is legal in Iowa during shotgun season, and it was during their 2nd shotgun season when the violation occurred.
> 
> Have you ever party hunted? I have years ago in WI. If you've filled your tag you can still hunt as long as someone in your party hunting the same property has a tag. When I party hunted I assumed the guy I was with had purchased a tag. If I were to have shot a deer, only for my friend to then realize he'd forgotten to buy a tag, I don't know how I would have handled it, but I know that I wouldn't have reported my friend for forgetting to buy a tag.
> 
> ...


You guys are blinded by the light. Lee’s mil wasn’t in the property with him. There wasn’t any party hunting going on either. He was hunting on a farm by his lonesome and new what he was doing. Like stated earlier he admitted to the officer he realized he didn’t have a tag after he got set up but doc t want to ruin his hunt because he was already out there. The right thing to do in that situation would have been to forget that afternoon hunt and head down and buy a tag for the next day. But nope, he is Lee Lakosky and can get away with what ever he wants. Obviously..., The intent was there guys. Definitely there. You don’t forget that you never bought a tag for the season. He wasn’t party hunting either. Party hunting would have been an easy excuse. He didn’t use that one. He should have had the same circumstances and fines as any average every day guy would have gotten. But he didn’t because of circumstances he has created for himself over the years that are in his favor. He is pretty slick, I’ll give him that much. I asked my source today what he thinks is the worst possible scenario that might come from this. He said all I can tell you is if we(small group of guys with some pull) have our way a pyramid is going to crumble, there are going to be several government job openings and he is going to get exposed for what he is, a no good law breaking poacher. His words, not mine. My words were are you not human? You have never made a mistake? Why can’t you guys just let it go and chalk it up as a mistake and got off lucky because he is a celebrity. I said I’m sure there are lots of celebrities in this world that have made mistakes and gotten breaks because of who they are. He said this guy thinks he is big s#%t and this latest incident made his head swell. He has done too many people wrong around here with his arrogance and now he is stealing from us. His buddies in the dnr just slapped us, the deer hunting license buying residents in the face by letting him off like they did. Believe it guys. Lee Lakosky wasn’t party hunting. If you guys think for one second that the Lakosky’s are doing deer drives on any of there farms you have been drinking too much or never watch there shows. If anything they want to be undetected as possible always. They never even hunt on the same farms as each other. They are spread way out. Myself I can’t hardly understand how or why lee would do anything that could jeopardize his reputation or his career. Everything he has and has become is because of deer hunting. When I first heard about it I was in disbelief and the only thing that came to mind is it was set up on purpose with the dnr for a tv episode to show that even the best of the best make mistakes. But that definitely isn’t the case. The intent was definitely there and he broke the law and poached a trophy class buck. He didn’t lose his gun, deer or hunting privileges for that matter. He paid a $210 fine and walked away with a smile, bigger ego and a booner. He has lots of friends in government positions that count. As far as I’m concerned lee is human and made a very poor error in judgement. My thoughts are cut him some slack and hopefully nothing like that ever happens again. But these guys don’t feel that way. I have always loved watching there show. I never cared for all the celebrities they have come hunt. I like watching lee and Tiffany hunt. I normally delete the shows with out watching them if it’s not lee or Tiffany hunting Iowa or Canada. He isn’t the first celebrity hunter to get caught doing something illegal and I’m sure he won’t be the last. As I stated in an earlier post and I know from talking to a few celebrity hunters there is a lot of pressure on these guys to come up with footage. No footage = no money and loss of sponsorship. Footage sometimes has to come at all costs. They just have a lot of pressure on them. That’s a tough job counting on wildlife to show up so you can make money. It’s different for high fence hunters like Kieth Warren. He knows he is getting good footage before his feet ever hit the floor in the morning before he gets out of bed. But it’s no excuse. I bet you will never see Don Kisky or Bill Winke in any kind of negative spotlight. But those two aren’t arrogant or feel entitled either. In the end I wish lee the best.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

wildthing said:


> Its that time of the year sniper...i’m in da woods


Glad your back...get the wife out in the blind so she can get your camp on the board!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

plugger said:


> Like in our case it wouldn't be fair for my mom, she is 87 and nearly blind, to have to go out in person, in the middle of the night, to buy an emergency buck tag.


Tell her it's Saturday. Saturday is a powerful elixir, cures everything but crabs. :lol:


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

johnhunter247 said:


> You guys are blinded by the light. Lee’s mil wasn’t in the property with him. There wasn’t any party hunting going on either. He was hunting on a farm by his lonesome and new what he was doing. Like stated earlier he admitted to the officer he realized he didn’t have a tag after he got set up but doc t want to ruin his hunt because he was already out there. The right thing to do in that situation would have been to forget that afternoon hunt and head down and buy a tag for the next day. But nope, he is Lee Lakosky and can get away with what ever he wants. Obviously..., The intent was there guys. Definitely there. You don’t forget that you never bought a tag for the season. He wasn’t party hunting either. Party hunting would have been an easy excuse. He didn’t use that one. He should have had the same circumstances and fines as any average every day guy would have gotten. But he didn’t because of circumstances he has created for himself over the years that are in his favor. He is pretty slick, I’ll give him that much. I asked my source today what he thinks is the worst possible scenario that might come from this. He said all I can tell you is if we(small group of guys with some pull) have our way a pyramid is going to crumble, there are going to be several government job openings and he is going to get exposed for what he is, a no good law breaking poacher. His words, not mine. My words were are you not human? You have never made a mistake? Why can’t you guys just let it go and chalk it up as a mistake and got off lucky because he is a celebrity. I said I’m sure there are lots of celebrities in this world that have made mistakes and gotten breaks because of who they are. He said this guy thinks he is big s#%t and this latest incident made his head swell. He has done too many people wrong around here with his arrogance and now he is stealing from us. His buddies in the dnr just slapped us, the deer hunting license buying residents in the face by letting him off like they did. Believe it guys. Lee Lakosky wasn’t party hunting. If you guys think for one second that the Lakosky’s are doing deer drives on any of there farms you have been drinking too much or never watch there shows. If anything they want to be undetected as possible always. They never even hunt on the same farms as each other. They are spread way out. Myself I can’t hardly understand how or why lee would do anything that could jeopardize his reputation or his career. Everything he has and has become is because of deer hunting. When I first heard about it I was in disbelief and the only thing that came to mind is it was set up on purpose with the dnr for a tv episode to show that even the best of the best make mistakes. But that definitely isn’t the case. The intent was definitely there and he broke the law and poached a trophy class buck. He didn’t lose his gun, deer or hunting privileges for that matter. He paid a $210 fine and walked away with a smile, bigger ego and a booner. He has lots of friends in government positions that count. As far as I’m concerned lee is human and made a very poor error in judgement. My thoughts are cut him some slack and hopefully nothing like that ever happens again. But these guys don’t feel that way. I have always loved watching there show. I never cared for all the celebrities they have come hunt. I like watching lee and Tiffany hunt. I normally delete the shows with out watching them if it’s not lee or Tiffany hunting Iowa or Canada. He isn’t the first celebrity hunter to get caught doing something illegal and I’m sure he won’t be the last. As I stated in an earlier post and I know from talking to a few celebrity hunters there is a lot of pressure on these guys to come up with footage. No footage = no money and loss of sponsorship. Footage sometimes has to come at all costs. They just have a lot of pressure on them. That’s a tough job counting on wildlife to show up so you can make money. It’s different for high fence hunters like Kieth Warren. He knows he is getting good footage before his feet ever hit the floor in the morning before he gets out of bed. But it’s no excuse. I bet you will never see Don Kisky or Bill Winke in any kind of negative spotlight. But those two aren’t arrogant or feel entitled either. In the end I wish lee the best.


Not a fan of their show especially since they have all the music and tv celebrities hanging out with them like they're so special.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Not a fan of their show especially since they have all the music and tv celebrities hanging out with them like they're so special.











I hunt with ZZ Top and I don't think I'm so special!!! LOL


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

TheCrawdad said:


> So if my wife goes on the computer and gets my licenses on line, are they still valid? Come on people. Of course someone else can buy your licenses for you. Registrations for the boat too. They don't care who puts up the cash at the Sec of State either.


Lees mom didn’t buy his tag online. She bought it at the local sporting goods shop in Keosauqua Iowa in person in lees name.


----------

